# SEC DEF Wants To Allow Civilians to Lat Move Into Higher Ranks



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sec Def wants civilians to be "laterally" entered into military as high ranking officers

This doesn't come as a surprise, given what these idiots have proposed and implemented in the past 7 years. If this allowed to pass, I have a feeling NJP's will go through the roof. I'm glad my Marine Corps is putting up the most resistance, while I'm surprised the Air Force isn't the most enthusiastic. I think this is a bad idea. Most civilians I had contact with in the military were d-bags through and through. Can you imagine how they'll act once they get some real authority over subordinates? Way to f*** this s*** up even more Sec Def!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is all part of Obama's plan to destroy this nation.
Right now the military is being drawn down to pre-World War Two levels. What better way to demoralize and drive out those career senior NCO's and Officers that are left?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Back then the Navy would keelhaul them! Useless.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Uncle Sam ....wants a few good men (patsies)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You cannot make this crap up


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I've never served, but worked with the military many times in my roles. That's disturbing on every level.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More cronyism and yes men. Yep, that's a good plan.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If this occurs, combined with all the social engineering, we will surely screw the pooch in the next war.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The only job where this makes any kind of sense is if they give direct commissions to Medical Officers. PERIOD!! Anything else is just crazy.....but so is the new "retirement" system in the military that comes into effect next year. Based on a typical 401K system, rather than the pension style system that is the current norm that provides income for life after 20-30 years service.

The problem is that under the new system, there WILL be money in a retirement fund after 20 years service, but it can't be pulled until the retiree reaches the age of 59 1/2.....and when it's all spent, it's done! How the hell does the DoD expect to retain highly qualified and experienced NCO's and Officers under this new system? Simple....they WON'T!!

Not my military anymore. Not my COUNTRY anymore. Not even my GENDER anymore! Country is dying and will totally collapse in short order, IMHO. :vs_cry:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe this move is in preparation of using the military against US citizens. It is highly questionable if the regular army would use force against the populace. By placing persons loyal to a leader. (And not necessarily the constitution) in senior positions in the military, said leader increases the odds that the army would obey (illegal) orders. Just my opinion.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I believe this move is in preparation of using the military against US citizens. It is highly questionable if the regular army would use force against the populace. By placing persons loyal to a leader. (And not necessarily the constitution) in senior positions in the military, said leader increases the odds that the army would obey (illegal) orders. Just my opinion.


For that to work, the enlisted ranks, especially E-4 and below would have to replaced with the same type of persons. A few officers couldn't pull it off on their own. Especially officers who have no idea what the hell they're doing. Take pilots for example, they don't know how to build up and load munitions, which fuses and CADS to use, arm the fuses, which codes to enter in the WMC, ect. All they know how to do is fly the aircraft, acquire a target and hit the pickle button, in a nut shell. They need the enlisted guys and gals to prep the aircraft.

Granted, there are plenty of retards and blue falcons in the enlisted ranks, but majority are of sound mind and will not obey an illegal order. Most of the ones that are E-5 and above are around my age and older, a different breed than the junior ranks, they will in my mind most definitely not obey illegal orders and have a much better rapport with their juniors than a civilian who was handed their commission. All they can do is huff and puff at that point. With any luck, Trump will win and appoint right minded people who will reverse or begin the process of reversal on these bone headed moves made by the Commie Commission.


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

I have never served, but have tremendous respect for those that do. This is absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully Trump does in fact win, and things can be turned around.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> The only job where this makes any kind of sense is if they give direct commissions to Medical Officers. PERIOD!! Anything else is just crazy.....but so is the new "retirement" system in the military that comes into effect next year. Based on a typical 401K system, rather than the pension style system that is the current norm that provides income for life after 20-30 years service.
> 
> The problem is that under the new system, there WILL be money in a retirement fund after 20 years service, but it can't be pulled until the retiree reaches the age of 59 1/2.....and when it's all spent, it's done! How the hell does the DoD expect to retain highly qualified and experienced NCO's and Officers under this new system? Simple....they WON'T!!
> 
> Not my military anymore. Not my COUNTRY anymore. Not even my GENDER anymore! Country is dying and will totally collapse in short order, IMHO. :vs_cry:


I was going to say that this could work out when it comes to healthcare professionals and maybe supply, but I doubt really much else. I would say that these individuals have zero military experience, then it would be a tough sale.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I was going to say that this could work out when it comes to healthcare professionals and maybe supply, but I doubt really much else. I would say that these individuals have zero military experience, then it would be a tough sale.


Reminds me of something I personally witnessed in our motor pool in Fort Carson. A 90 Day Wonder, 2nd Lt fresh out of ROTC, instructs one of the E-4 mechanics to do something stupid. Without missing a beat, the E-4 ignores the order and replies "Sir, I've got more time in the chow line than you have in the Army" and goes back to what he was doing. Classic!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is just a way for The Obamanation to load the military leadership with "political officers" who will do whatever illegal, immoral, unethical thing he tells them to do.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when you don't have anything nice to say best to keep mouth (or in this case keys) shut.


----------

